# Bikepacking bike any Recommendation Budget 2500



## Angel212 (Jun 28, 2014)

I`m planning to do the Colorado Trail next year on my 40 birthday 


Been checking some bikes and I shrink my search to 4 bikes 


1.-Salsa Timberjack , Like the slx build( not the green color) so probably will go the custom build ( Timberjack Ti is out, too much money)


2.-Salsa Woodsmoke, Nx1 build. Cant find too much information on this bike review wise, only few, looks like dont sale well, but on paper looks awesome, can handler all 3 wheel size and the geometry is similar to the timberjack.


3.-Surly katare monkey or Krampus, good geometry and steel.


4.- Trek Stache, read tons of good review about it. 


My budget will be around 2500 and may be can max to 3k 

Not sure about full suspension bikes for bikepacking.
Anyone have any experience on this bikes.

My current bikes :
Santa cruz Bronson 
Yeti Sb 4.5
Niner RLT 





I dont have any experience on bikepacking, been reading a lot about it and start making my plan and exercise to improve my endurance. 
Btw will try some short routes before jump to the CT, Been doing some gravel but I prefer already have the bikepacking bike and get use to,


Also you guys 
Thanks


----------



## DeadGrandpa (Aug 17, 2016)

I can't comment on the first three choices, but since you like the reviews on the Stache, consider the Trek 1120. Its design is based on the Stache, and it has some nice racks, if you like the color orange. I love mine.


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

My recommendation is to go on a few 1-2 night trips in your current bike before you buy a new bike. Get a seat bag and handlebar roll, since those will transfer to whatever bike you end up with, along with a good backpack. You may be able to find a cheap off the shelf bag that will work with your frame. If you don't have a pretty light sleep system, look at ways to minimize that weight and bulk, since it is a substantial portion of the kit you will carry.

Once you have a couple trips under your belt, you may have a better idea of what you are looking for. You mention that you aren't sure about full suspension for bike packing, so go try it out.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

DeadGrandpa said:


> consider the Trek 1120.


Weighs more than the moon, unfortunately those racks are mighty heavy in comparison to the normal stache.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Rigid Karate Monkey user here. Do some demos? A 29er plus with front suspension is a great do all bikepacking rig. Make sure you have the ability to run a front der. if needed. Some of those 1x11 lack range, imho. Stache would work well, check out bikepacking .com for all kinds of reviews. As said, do an overnighter or two first.


----------



## Angel212 (Jun 28, 2014)

leeboh said:


> Rigid Karate Monkey user here. Do some demos? A 29er plus with front suspension is a great do all bikepacking rig. Make sure you have the ability to run a front der. if needed. Some of those 1x11 lack range, imho. Stache would work well, check out bikepacking .com for all kinds of reviews. As said, do an overnighter or two first.


Thanks man, ill been researching a lot on the bikepacking.com, my current bike is Santa Cruz Bronson , make sense start to getting the gears and some test, Im looking for all of trade bike, not only for bike packing. Really the bike packing will be a challenge for my 40 birthday, Im locate in Dallas Texas so not too many options for bikepacking unless I want to drive for hours . I Like the geometry of the Timberjack and Karate M.


----------



## warpdatframe (Feb 4, 2013)

I'd go for the Krampus. 29+ is definitely the best tire size for bikepacking and the Krampus has nice geo, lots of tire clearance, braze-ons everywhere, is steel, and relatively affordable.


----------



## DeadGrandpa (Aug 17, 2016)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> Weighs more than the moon, unfortunately those racks are mighty heavy in comparison to the normal stache.


I figure it's a wash, racks on the 1120 that are useful compared to a Stache's suspension fork that I don't need. We're only talking about the weight difference of a pint of water. I held the racks before they were attached, and they are freakishly light. Maybe it's the color, but I like being able to strap my luggage a bit lower than the handlebars and the seat, because of the lower center of gravity. The racks have value for me. YMMV.

Edit: the 1120 weighs more than a pound less than the Karate Monkey, but that's not much, considering the overall weight of bike, luggage and rider.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> Weighs more than the moon, unfortunately those racks are mighty heavy in comparison to the normal stache.


Wrong.


----------



## 101 (Nov 14, 2017)

DeadGrandpa said:


> I figure it's a wash, racks on the 1120 that are useful compared to a Stache's suspension fork that I don't need. We're only talking about the weight difference of a pint of water. I held the racks before they were attached, and they are freakishly light. Maybe it's the color, but I like being able to strap my luggage a bit lower than the handlebars and the seat, because of the lower center of gravity. The racks have value for me. YMMV.
> 
> Edit: the 1120 weighs more than a pound less than the Karate Monkey, but that's not much, considering the overall weight of bike, luggage and rider.


I'm not sure if that rack setup is appropriate for the CT. I think there is simply too much aggressive and technical riding involved. I've been on different segments of the CT every single weekend since June and I've seen a number of different setups, including a gravel grinder with drop bars (WTF?) but I don't think I've seen anyone with panniers, racks, or similar. You're going to loose the nimbleness in your steering with the weight low and on the sides and there is quite a bit of steep and difficult downhill on the CT. Racks work well for less technical terrain and on expeditions where you have a ton of gear, but, on the CT, you only need food for 4 days at a time, often less so you're loadout should be manageable without racks.


----------



## DeadGrandpa (Aug 17, 2016)

101 said:


> I'm not sure if that rack setup is appropriate for the CT. I think there is simply too much aggressive and technical riding involved. I've been on different segments of the CT every single weekend since June and I've seen a number of different setups, including a gravel grinder with drop bars (WTF?) but I don't think I've seen anyone with panniers, racks, or similar. You're going to loose the nimbleness in your steering with the weight low and on the sides and there is quite a bit of steep and difficult downhill on the CT. Racks work well for less technical terrain and on expeditions where you have a ton of gear, but, on the CT, you only need food for 4 days at a time, often less so you're loadout should be manageable without racks.


I don't know anything about the CT, and I'm not trying to sell anyone on the 1120, but these racks are not for panniers. The front rack takes the handlebar roll off the handlebars (harness now unnecessary) and puts the load just above the wheel, mounted to the fork crown and out of the way of cables and shifters/brake levers. The rear rack allows a secure mount at the top of the rear wheel. I've ridden with a Revelate seat bag, a full frame bag, and a handlebar roll strapped to the handlebars. I found it to be top heavy and the seat bag had a tendency to sway.

The same dry bags that were in my seat bag can be strapped more securely to the rear rack on either side of the top of the rear wheel. Lowering the load just six inches and eliminating all sway makes the bike more nimble, in my opinion. No longer needing the seat bag and handlebar roll harness, I simply strap on the dry bags I used anyway, lower and more securely than before. Do you need it? No. Is it significantly heavier or more awkward than conventional bikepacking bags alone? No. For me, it seems better, but it could easily come down to whether or not you like the color orange. If you don't, you won't want these racks or this bike.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

101 said:


> I'm not sure if that rack setup is appropriate for the CT. I think there is simply too much aggressive and technical riding involved. I've been on different segments of the CT every single weekend since June and I've seen a number of different setups, including a gravel grinder with drop bars (WTF?) but I don't think I've seen anyone with panniers, racks, or similar. You're going to loose the nimbleness in your steering with the weight low and on the sides and there is quite a bit of steep and difficult downhill on the CT. Racks work well for less technical terrain and on expeditions where you have a ton of gear, but, on the CT, you only need food for 4 days at a time, often less so you're loadout should be manageable without racks.


Trek rack doesn't use traditional panniers plus allows use of a dropper seatpost.
I retrofitted a rear trek 1120 rack to my stache and I wished I had it for my Colorado trail ride. As it was I had to carry way too much on my back.
Carrying weight low on a bikepacking rig is better than carrying it higher ?. That is why my water ? bladder goes in my frame pack.
4 days between resupply is a lot!
Never had that long of stretch on the azt or tour divide ➗. 
Trek 1120 needs a front suspension fork ? and wider range gearing in my opinion. I finally took off my manual double front ring ? setup and went with an 11-50 sunrace cassette in back. I lose some top ? end but overall I am happy with it.


----------



## DeadGrandpa (Aug 17, 2016)

richwolf said:


> ...
> Trek 1120 needs a front suspension fork 🍴 and wider range gearing in my opinion. I finally took off my manual double front ring 💍 setup and went with an 11-50 sunrace cassette in back. I lose some top 🔝 end but overall I am happy with it.


What size chain ring do you like with the 11-50 cassette?


----------



## 101 (Nov 14, 2017)

richwolf said:


> Trek rack doesn't use traditional panniers plus allows use of a dropper seatpost.
> I retrofitted a rear trek 1120 rack to my stache and I wished I had it for my Colorado trail ride. As it was I had to carry way too much on my back.
> Carrying weight low on a bikepacking rig is better than carrying it higher . That is why my water  bladder goes in my frame pack.
> 4 days between resupply is a lot!
> ...


I hear what you're saying, but, to be fair, Bedrock, Porcelain Rocket and Rockgeist all offer dropper post compatible seat bags. I, too, put my heavy items including water in my frame bag (big plus for a hardtail as you get lots of room down there) and I don't carry a backpack. I actually don't have one of those dropper post compatible seat bags. I have a Visacaha that I like because of the extra capacity and still use it with a dropper post. I set it up tightly around the seat and lose the bottom 2 inches of travel which doesn't seem like much of a hindrance considering that riding is slightly more conservative with a loaded down bike and it's still low enough that I can get behind the seat.

I'm not sold on this bike for the CT because bikepackers tend to be a fairly gear obsessed lot, whether by choice or by matter of circumstance, and I haven't seen one these bikes making the trip. It seems like if the racks were indeed better for hauling gear on the CT, the word would be out, especially amongst the CT racers who are looking for that extra edge.


----------



## Angel212 (Jun 28, 2014)

What u think about the Kona Honzo or the Santa Cruz Chameleon.
Im not big fan of that trek 1120, looks like monster truck and I want to have fun on the trail. also the bike wont be only for bikepacking, most of the time will be a single track rip machine.


----------



## 101 (Nov 14, 2017)

Angel212 said:


> What u think about the Kona Honzo or the Santa Cruz Chameleon.
> Im not big fan of that trek 1120, looks like monster truck and I want to have fun on the trail. also the bike wont be only for bikepacking, most of the time will be a single track rip machine.


Either would be a solid option at a reasonable value. Very Similar to the Timberjack proposal. Any of those 3 would be sound choices, about the same weight, similar price range, similar geometry. If there were a way to demo them, I'd probably go with the better climber as I think you could rip downhill on all 3.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Angel212 said:


> What u think about the Kona Honzo or the Santa Cruz Chameleon.
> Im not big fan of that trek 1120, looks like monster truck and I want to have fun on the trail. also the bike wont be only for bikepacking, most of the time will be a single track rip machine.


My stache is the funnest most capable bikes I have ever had and I have had a lot over the years. 
It rips the downhills and single-track. 
Many agree with me.
In my opinion it is the most revolutionary bike trek has ever built. Not that they set the bar very high!


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

DeadGrandpa said:


> What size chain ring do you like with the 11-50 cassette?


28 tooth but living out west we have long and steep climbs. Generally most people don't gear their bikepacking rigs low enough. I don't like to get off my bike unless I have to.
My trail stache has 32 front and 11-46 in back.
One stache for bikepacking and the other for day trail rides.


----------



## swissarmychainsaw (Aug 4, 2010)

I like the CO trail also! The two videos I have seen of folks doing it, they are both on FS bikes. Have you considered taking one you have already?


----------



## Angel212 (Jun 28, 2014)

swissarmychainsaw said:


> I like the CO trail also! The two videos I have seen of folks doing it, they are both on FS bikes. Have you considered taking one you have already?


Dont know man, I really cant see me pushing a Bronson for the entire CT.
May be could be the best approach for the downhill  , and the bike pedal Ok,
Will need to end using a back pack ( no room for a frame bag, with my piggy back shock)
Just read about the FS bikepacking and basically everybody agree on the need of keep making adjustment to the suspension to make work with the weight change during the trail, Or may be is the Bike God pushing me to N+1?
Anyways I will Plan some short trips with my Fully and see how that work with my bikepacking gear.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

101 said:


> I hear what you�re saying, but, to be fair, Bedrock, Porcelain Rocket and Rockgeist all offer dropper post compatible seat bags. I, too, put my heavy items including water in my frame bag (big plus for a hardtail as you get lots of room down there) and I don�t carry a backpack. I actually don�t have one of those dropper post compatible seat bags. I have a Visacaha that I like because of the extra capacity and still use it with a dropper post. I set it up tightly around the seat and lose the bottom 2 inches of travel which doesn�t seem like much of a hindrance considering that riding is slightly more conservative with a loaded down bike and it�s still low enough that I can get behind the seat.
> 
> I�m not sold on this bike for the CT because bikepackers tend to be a fairly gear obsessed lot, whether by choice or by matter of circumstance, and I haven�t seen one these bikes making the trip. It seems like if the racks were indeed better for hauling gear on the CT, the word would be out, especially amongst the CT racers who are looking for that extra edge.


There are as many different bikes as there are riders on most of these events.

I guess you didn't see me on my Stache doing the Colorado Trail!

Bikepacking.com is a much better site than this for reviewing bike and gear setup.

Following is a link to a rider's review of the Stache for CT bikepacking. Go to the comments section too and you will see a lot of others who like the Stache for bikepacking.
Zach Shriver's Trek Stache Bikepacking Rig - BIKEPACKING.com


----------



## 101 (Nov 14, 2017)

richwolf said:


> There are as many different bikes as there are riders on most of these events.
> 
> I guess you didn't see me on my Stache doing the Colorado Trail!
> 
> ...


I was referring to the 1120 with the built in racks, not the Stache, which I realize is a very popular bike for such endeavors.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

101 said:


> I was referring to the 1120 with the built in racks, not the Stache, which I realize is a very popular bike for such endeavors.


Pretty similar bikes. Put a suspension fork on it and it is pretty close to a standard Stache.

I put an 1120 rack on the rear of my standard Stache.

In fact the standard Stache geometry has changed to be lower and slacker which to me isn't a good thing. I am glad I got my Stache the first year they came out. I prefer the higher BB and slightly steeper head angle.

But hey I get that you don't like the 1120 or it's racks.

Bikepacking.com also did a test on the 1120.


----------



## seedub (Nov 16, 2005)

*This... and done.*

On a budget? Get this and some bags. Boom.

Jones Plus SWB Complete Bicycle | Jones Bikes

There is your exceptional bike packing bike. I've got the Plus and really like it. No worries, no surprises, handles tight, no-hands like it's on auto pilot (even with the Jones fork bags)
You've already got a nice trail bike.


----------



## Angel212 (Jun 28, 2014)

Hey guys what u think of the Santa Cruz Tallboy 27.5+ for bike packing. 
Ill been checking too many bikes but still not sure if I should go the hardtail way.
CC have the Tallboy 27.5+ under 3k (alum) and dont know if will be a good rig for bikepacking or u guys think I should be looking for a HT.

any thought will be appreciate .


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Personally, I would buy a Surly Ogre and use my extra cash for nice bags, camping stuff, etc. The versatility of the Ogre would be nice to have.


----------



## nowhereyonder (Nov 29, 2016)

I think a FS would be a lot of fun on the CT, but only if you had spent a lot of time riding and dialing in the suspension while loaded.

Having done part of it as rigid 29+, I plan on riding the rest on a front suspended 27.5+. 

I'd stay away from racks on trails that require a decent bit of hike-a-bike as you usually end up trying to occupy the same space.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> Personally, I would buy a Surly Ogre and use my extra cash for nice bags, camping stuff, etc. The versatility of the Ogre would be nice to have.


I would say this or Krampus as well...I went with a Krampus over the ECR, and also tried a Salsa Fargo back then (3 years ago). I love the Krampus...though, none of the rides around here (midwest) are like the CT terrain, but the bike itself is very versatile from a set up standpoint...and I have an OG version. It will ride single track type trail pretty well...it is nimble for it's size (29+). Depending on the set up, it can ride many different ways. I have been doing gravel riding day trips, and normal singletrack with it, as well as winter riding and off road bushwacking.

Preparing to bikepack in the coming year with it as my health gets better. Probably in Pa, and Michigan at first.


----------



## 45crash (Jun 7, 2007)

I love riding my Karate Monkey both loaded and unloaded. I haven’t done the CT, but the rigid steel forks take their toll on me during extended periods of rough stuff. The bike can carry anything and the geometry makes it amazingly fun to ride. Good luck


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

^ Using a 3" front tire?


----------



## 45crash (Jun 7, 2007)

2.4


----------



## Angel212 (Jun 28, 2014)

Hey guys thank to all for the awesome recommendations, I just too advantage of the clearance price at REI and went for the Salsa Woodsmoke Carbon (1900 with tax).
Im striping down the bike and getting new parts, So have few question about the best tire size for bikepacking.
The bike can take 27+,29 and 29+, right now im thinking about keep my 29 carbon wheelset (35mm width) and just change the tire width from 2.2R/2.4F to 2.6 (maxxis Rekon or Teravail/WTB) or should I go for 29x3.0 Tires and replace my wheelset for something more wider. 
already have Niner carbon Rigid fork Boost and Pike 29/130mm but is the nonboost version so not sure if can handler 2.6 and up.
What you guys think will be the best tire to start bikepacking .
also have the option to get a new wheelset with tires 27.5x3 under 400 on my local CL.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

I have a KM and had a Krampus. Honestly, I might go for something a little more plush in your circumstance.

This Woodsmoke review may be good for you.

Salsa Woodsmoke Review, 29+ - BIKEPACKING.com

You've got fully rigid steel and different tire sizes. A fat bike, a full suspension plus bike. A hardtail. All very different.

Interestingly, those are all on my list of future hopefuls, except the surlys, since I already own or have owned them.

I would like a Salsa Mukluk. The aluminum version is a good bike. And I like to stay away from carbon off-road. Just because I don't want to worry about it.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> Personally, I would buy a Surly Ogre and use my extra cash for nice bags, camping stuff, etc. The versatility of the Ogre would be nice to have.


Or even better, and ECR.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

Angel212 said:


> Hey guys thank to all for the awesome recommendations, I just too advantage of the clearance price at REI and went for the Salsa Woodsmoke Carbon (1900 with tax).
> Im striping down the bike and getting new parts, So have few question about the best tire size for bikepacking.
> The bike can take 27+,29 and 29+, right now im thinking about keep my 29 carbon wheelset (35mm width) and just change the tire width from 2.2R/2.4F to 2.6 (maxxis Rekon or Teravail/WTB) or should I go for 29x3.0 Tires and replace my wheelset for something more wider.
> already have Niner carbon Rigid fork Boost and Pike 29/130mm but is the nonboost version so not sure if can handler 2.6 and up.
> ...


Oh gee, just saw this. Congrats!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Angel212 said:


> Hey guys thank to all for the awesome recommendations, I just too advantage of the clearance price at REI and went for the Salsa Woodsmoke Carbon (1900 with tax).
> Im striping down the bike and getting new parts, So have few question about the best tire size for bikepacking.
> The bike can take 27+,29 and 29+, right now im thinking about keep my 29 carbon wheelset (35mm width) and just change the tire width from 2.2R/2.4F to 2.6 (maxxis Rekon or Teravail/WTB) or should I go for 29x3.0 Tires and replace my wheelset for something more wider.
> already have Niner carbon Rigid fork Boost and Pike 29/130mm but is the nonboost version so not sure if can handler 2.6 and up.
> ...


where will you be riding? Will it be more road, gravel, or singletrack?


----------



## Geraldv9 (Aug 24, 2011)

Just food for thought. The Colorado Trail is really a hiking trail that allows mountain bikes, motorcycles, and horses on various segments. Some segments are fantastic on bikes, some ..... not so much. The bike chosen will determine how much hike-a-bike you will be doing. The CT can be really rough, and you'd wish you had full suspension with a high bottom bracket. At other times, in my case, a Mukluk "with a rear rack", was just fine or perhaps better than a FS (in certain conditions). Ride what you like, and remember there are plenty of road miles as well. Good Luck and Enjoy!


----------



## Grodyman (Sep 29, 2016)

I would look hard at the new Salsa Timberjack 29ers coming out later this year. Stock with dropper and 29x2.6 tires. I would go for the SLX build at $1499. With 130mm fork it looks like a fun trail bike that would also make an excellent bikepacking rig. I might even sell my Pine Mountain and pick up one.
Gman


----------

